# Robert Dabney



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2005)

On this date -- March 5, 1820 -- Robert Dabney was born. He served the kingdom of Christ as a minister, professor, scientist, philosopher, author, chaplain, and army chief of staff among other contributions to the cause. He has been described as a "prince among theologians and men."

Biographical sketches: 

http://www.pointsouth.com/csanet/greatmen/dabney/dab-bio.htm

http://www.pcanet.org/history/documents/dabneytribute.pdf


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 5, 2005)

Andrew, if I'm not mistaken the Dabney article on pointsouth is copywrited. I don't know if links violate that or not.

[Edited on 3-5-2005 by LawrenceU]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm not aware of anything wrong with _linking_ to a copyrighted article.


----------



## TimV (Mar 5, 2005)

He at one time, due to chaotic conditions, was briefly in command of a combined artillery/infantry unit, which he handled brilliantly.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 5, 2005)

Didn't he save the Day at Seven Pines? In one of the battles in the Peninsula Campaign Jackson's rear-guard was in disarray and Dabney covered/regained the artillery and kept it from being a rout. As a result, if my battles are correct, Lincoln thought that the Jackson had more men with him and delayed attacking.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes, Dabney saved the day. He had FIFTEEN infantry and a very new barely trained battery.

[Edited on 3-6-2005 by LawrenceU]


----------



## TimV (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes. If it wasn't for the fact that Jackson got up early and insisted that he staff go with him on vigorous rounds on horseback, Dabney would have stuck it out. But he had hemorrhoids, so things just didn't work out


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## polemic_turtle (Sep 30, 2006)

This isn't quite the picture one gets from the [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Lewis-Dabney-Presbyterian-Biographies/dp/0875526632/sr=8-2/qid=1159628197/ref=pd_bbs_2/002-6430220-3211250?ie=UTF8&s=books]biography[/ame] by Sean Michael Lucas. He makes it sound as if Dabney was almost immediately too worn out to be a soldier( he lasted about 5 months, I believe ) and while recovering at home, he felt so bad about losing his "manly honour" in battle that he turned to writing rather harsh attacks upon the North and went so far as to polarize his position upon slavery so that rather than supporting the gradual freeing of the slaves, he took to the notion that slavery was really the best option available for such folk and was a perfectly sound institution. He( Lucas ) dwelt upon the theme of the antebellum conception of "manly honour" and alleged that Dabney had a great weakness in regard to his perceived "manly honour" which drove him to extremes, since his body could not bear up to the strains of manly warfare. I left the bio feeling disgusted with Dabney in some respects. Was that a fair bio? I believe the earlier bios were accused of not being critical enough of him; was, on the other hand, the modern bio _too_ critical of him?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, Stonewall Jackson said he was one of the finest officers he had. But what did Stonewall know? (I am familiar with Lucas' work on Dabney). 



> He( Lucas ) dwelt upon the theme of the antebellum conception of "manly honour" and alleged that Dabney had a great weakness in regard to his perceived "manly honour" which drove him to extremes, since his body could not bear up to the strains of manly warfare.



It's hard to take stuff like this seriously. Btw, I am critiquing Lucas on this one, not you.

To answer your question, I haven't finished Lucas' work but I get the impression that Lucas didn't like the South, didn't like Dabney, etc.

[Edited on 9--30-06 by Draught Horse]

[Edited on 9--30-06 by Draught Horse]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 30, 2006)

Lucas's work receives some critical treatment in the review in Confessional Presbyterian volume 2 now available; written by Dr. C. N. Willborn who found it personally a very difficult review to write since he is friends with Lucas. 
http://www.cpjournal.com


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Robert L. Dabney was born on March 5, 1820.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 5, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Robert L. Dabney was born on March 5, 1820.




R.L. Dabney, one of Virginia's finest sons.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> R.L. Dabney, one of Virginia's finest sons.



 

He was one of the finest from anywhere.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 5, 2007)

Are any of his works online?


----------



## bookslover (Mar 5, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Robert L. Dabney was born on March 5, 1820.



You said that. Post #1. U bin drinkin'?


----------



## bookslover (Mar 5, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> This isn't quite the picture one gets from the biography by Sean Michael Lucas. He makes it sound as if Dabney was almost immediately too worn out to be a soldier( he lasted about 5 months, I believe ) and while recovering at home, he felt so bad about losing his "manly honour" in battle that he turned to writing rather harsh attacks upon the North and went so far as to polarize his position upon slavery so that rather than supporting the gradual freeing of the slaves, he took to the notion that slavery was really the best option available for such folk and was a perfectly sound institution. He( Lucas ) dwelt upon the theme of the antebellum conception of "manly honour" and alleged that Dabney had a great weakness in regard to his perceived "manly honour" which drove him to extremes, since his body could not bear up to the strains of manly warfare. I left the bio feeling disgusted with Dabney in some respects. Was that a fair bio? I believe the earlier bios were accused of not being critical enough of him; was, on the other hand, the modern bio _too_ critical of him?



Dabney hardened his position on slavery and became embittered against the North because he had hemorroids? Hmmm...where'd I put that phone number for the _National Enquirer_?


----------



## turmeric (Mar 5, 2007)

So Preparation H might have changed history if it had existed? Aw, come on!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

bookslover said:


> You said that. Post #1. U bin drinkin'?



 {hiccup}



turmeric said:


> Are any of his works online?



R.L. Dabney Anthology

_Systematic Theology_

_A Defense of Virginia_

_Christ Our Substitute_

_Our Comfort in Dying_

_Broad Churchism_

_Life of Lieut.-Gen. Thomas J. Jackson_

_Sacred Rhetoric_


----------



## turmeric (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome, Meg!


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Dabney hardened his position on slavery and became embittered against the North because he had hemorroids? Hmmm...where'd I put that phone number for the _National Enquirer_?


That particular problem can make a man angry at the world!


----------



## Herald (Mar 6, 2007)

I *already * regeret this post, even before I click "submit reply."

If Dabney was sympathetic or in agreement with antebellum slavery, how does that effect his legacy? 

Oh, and could the answers to this question not be frought with emotion? I'm not trying to rip open the scab between the north and south. My question is genuine.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I *already * regeret this post, even before I click "submit reply."
> 
> If Dabney was sympathetic or in agreement with antebellum slavery, how does that effect his legacy?
> 
> Oh, and could the answers to this question not be frought with emotion? I'm not trying to rip open the scab between the north and south. My question is genuine.



Brother -- There are several other threads dealing with the pros and cons of Dabney's views on slavery. Would you mind bumping one of them up or starting a new one? I would be most grateful.


----------



## Herald (Mar 6, 2007)

Will do. Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Will do. Sorry for getting off topic.



No problem -- thanks, brother!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 7, 2007)

What a great heroic man dispite what others think. I have loved reading his lectures in systematic theology.


----------

